# Was kostet eine Handy App bei Hobby Programmierer?



## dj_the_one (25. November 2014)

Guten Tag,

Da ich immer wieder interressiert für neue Geschäftwege bin, selber aber keine Ahnung von Programmieren haben, würde es mich interressieren was eine App so im Schnitt kostet? Es gibt gewerbliche Dienstleister die sowas anbieten, jedoch bin ich mir sicher dass man sowas "privat" günstiger bekommt.

Die App sollte folgende Dinge können

Person a gibt Daten ein

Diese werden gespeichert

und an verschiedene selbstausgewählte X Empfänger geschickt.

Das wäre so das Grundgerüst. Mit wieviel Arbeitsstunden müsste man hier rechnen? Und was verlangt ein Programmierer pro Stunde?

Wie gesagt alles Schätzangaben, daumen mal Pi

Vielen dank


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2014)

"Privat" nennt man heutzutage Freelancer. 

Deine App die du beschreibst ist ziemlich simpel. Das sind keine 6h, ich würde behaupten, das bau ich dir in unter 2h. 

Preise sind unterschiedlich, du kannst irgendeinen Inder / Osteuropäer beauftragen, das kostet dich dann nicht so viel, allerdings ist die Qualität auch nicht die beste. 
Ich nehme, zum Beispiel, zwischen $50 - $80 die Stunde.


----------



## Therianthropie (25. November 2014)

Kommt am Ende auch auf die Projektgröße an; ich kenn auch Developer die unter 1000€ gar nicht erst anfangen zu arbeiten, völlig unabhängig vom Stundenlohn.


----------



## TroaX (25. November 2014)

Puh das ist schwer zu sagen. Ich bin jetzt nur im Windows Phone/Windows 8 Universum unterwegs. Also wenn die Kommunikation zwischen den Telefonen stattfinden soll, dann würde ich bei mir ca.1-2 Stunden für die App und dann nochmal Zeit für das Serverbackend brauchen. Die billigste Variante wäre per HTTP-Request. Dazu reicht ein Webserver und ein entsprechendes Script. Würde auch noch einmal 2 Stunden dauern. Über Notificationserver geht es natürlich noch schneller, aber der Umfang an Informationen sind über die Geschichte extrem begrenzt. Wenn schon ein Script da ist, dann könnte man mit einem Plugin das ganze um ein Backend erweitern. Per SMS wäre es wahrscheinlich zu unhandlich im Bezug auf die Kosten.


----------



## Rho (25. November 2014)

Die Anforderung ist so vage definiert, dass man eigentlich keine wirklich seriöse Abschätzung dazu abgeben kann.



Für welche Plattform soll die App denn entwickelt werden? Eventuell sogar für mehrere Plattformen? 
Welcher Art sind die Daten, die vom Benutzer eingegeben werden sollen? Wie komplex gestaltet sich die Eingabe? 
Reden wir hier nur von einem schnellen Prototypen oder von einer ausgereiften Software, die man auch auf Endanwender loslassen kann? 

Unabhängig davon kann man aber sagen, dass du das bekommen wirst, wofür du bezahlst.


----------



## dj_the_one (29. November 2014)

Sollte Android, und Os Systeme beinhalten.

Die Eingabe wären (hoch) sensible Daten, die auf jedenfall verschlüsselt werden müssten (?). wie zb die Ausnutzung des Fingerprints 
Sollte schon ein Endprodukt darstellen
Die Daten müssten dann quasi Als "Bestätigung" an selbst ausgewählte Adressen verschickt werden. (Ähnlich dem Zahlen via Fingerprit), nur wird nichts bezahlt sondern nur Zugestimmt, bzw informiert.



Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Wie gesagt dass ist momentan alles Zukunftsmusik. Kann wer abschätzen was sowas denn kosten würde?

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich


----------



## Stryke7 (29. November 2014)

Bei solchen Sicherheitsanforderungen geht der Aufwand extrem hoch.  Du musst eine passende Verschlüsselung bauen oder eine vorhandene nutzen.

Wenn du aber für die Sicherheit garantieren willst, musst du das ganze Verfahren verifizieren ...   Und da beginnt dann der wirkliche Spaß.


----------



## dj_the_one (29. November 2014)

wäre das Projekt denn mit etwa 50.000 realisierbar?

Würde eher auf was bewärtes greifen bzgl Verschlüsselung

Was kostet denn eine Verifizierung? 

Die app soll grundsätzlich nicht befähigen Geldsummen zu transferieren, sondern eher, Texte mit Echtheit zerfizieren.

Eher im B2C Bereich, eventuell später erweiterbar


----------



## Stryke7 (29. November 2014)

Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Ahnung von. 

Aber Software verifizieren ist eine relativ aufwändige Sache, und nebenbei eine echt beschissene Arbeit    Aber wenn du jemanden von der Sicherheit überzeugen willst, würde ich das empfehlen.  
Garantiert natürlich auch gleich, dass du keine anderen technischen Fehler drin hast.


----------



## Leandros (8. Dezember 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber Software verifizieren ist eine relativ aufwändige Sache, und nebenbei eine echt beschissene Arbeit    Aber wenn du jemanden von der Sicherheit überzeugen willst, würde ich das empfehlen.
> Garantiert natürlich auch gleich, dass du keine anderen technischen Fehler drin hast.



Abgesehen davon ist Software Verifizierung (durch externe, nicht etwa z.B TDD) auch eine ziemliche Schwachsinnige Sache, die auch nur in sehr wenigen Industrien nötig ist (z.B Maschinen Software in Industrie Betrieben).


@TE: Ob das ganze in dem Rahmen machbar ist, ist schwer zu sagen, da die Angaben immer noch sehr vage sind, aber sobald "Verschlüsselung" (vorausgesetzt einfaches TLS ist nicht genug) wird es immer komplex (und komplex == teuer).


----------



## ofhouse (16. Dezember 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist Software Verifizierung (durch externe, nicht etwa z.B TDD) auch eine ziemliche Schwachsinnige Sache, die auch nur in sehr wenigen Industrien nötig ist (z.B Maschinen Software in Industrie Betrieben).



Bitte nicht verwechseln, Zertifizierung (Urkunde zum an die Wand hängen) ist schwachsinning, Verifizierung (Tests, die gegen deinen Quellcode laufen), ist im Gegensatz dazu sehr sinning und heutzutage unabdingbar für guten Quellcode.


----------



## Leandros (16. Dezember 2014)

Deswegen schrieb ich es dazu.


----------

